# le micro de l'iPad 2



## PBrodu (3 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

à chaque fois que j'utilise l'iPad avec des apps ayant recours au micro, j'ai un son qui crache ( son genre cable mal branché ). ça m'arrive avec FaceTime ou si je capture une vidéo depuis Appareil photo.

Quelqu'un a-t'il le même problème ?


----------



## PBrodu (31 Mai 2011)

Je suis tout seul à avoir ce problème ?


----------



## flaschman (19 Juin 2011)

Bonjour visiblement j' ai le meme problème que toi, je vais voir avec la garantie chez mon fournisseur.


PBrodu a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> à chaque fois que j'utilise l'iPad avec des apps ayant recours au micro, j'ai un son qui crache ( son genre cable mal branché ). ça m'arrive avec FaceTime ou si je capture une vidéo depuis Appareil photo.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t'il le même problème ?


----------



## Novicepad (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Vos messages ne sont pas très récents mais je viens de me lancer chez Apple et en essayant skype, j'ai constaté que mon micro grésillait tellement que c'en est devenu inaudible pour ceux avec qui j'étais en conversation... Défaut de machine ou problème de réglage? 

Merci.


----------

